# Looking to give a home to a syrian hamster! (Suffolk/Essex area!)



## BryonyRose (Dec 17, 2011)

Hello all 

I am new here, but not new to keeping hamsters and lots of other pets! 
I am looking to give a home to a rescue syrian hamster. 
I am based in Stowmarket, Suffolk, but my parents live in Essex, near to Southend-On-Sea, and I visit weekly so can rehome a hammy from either area really, within reason.

If anyone knows of any that needs home, please feel free to drop me a PM :thumbup1:

Thanks,
BryonyRose x


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2011)

Check out some of Anna T's posts from Furry Friends they are in Surrey


----------

